# Gulfstream Atrium



## memere (Nov 14, 2012)

My husband and I are searching for a used motorhome.  We really like the Gulfstream Atrium and would like to hear what current owners have to say and/or what the ratings are for them.
Thanks,

Memere


----------



## LEN (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome, No personal knowledge her but I did find this site. Might help.

http://www.gsowners.com/viewtopic.php?t=2924

LEN


----------



## memere (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks.  Great site.
Bill and Rose


----------

